# 9 Shades of Blue



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Welcome, to Blu's "9 Shades of Blue," in this spawn log/journal I will report frequently about the spawn I am raising up as of now. I did have a previous spawn log, but I have put deep thought into it, and decided to create a new thread, for the best of everyone who subscribe to my thread. Let me tell you a bit about the spawn I am raising at the moment. The parents were a pair of blue butterfly halfmoons, they are very lovely and I have made it to the jarring stage for the fry. I am making this journal for you all to enjoy the creativity of this thread and to enjoy the fish I have prepared, I will post as many pictures as I can, but be warned. I am not the best photographer. Thank you all for joining me in the past and I hope you may in the future, and so, this spawn log/journal, begins... NOW!
And yes, I will be selling these fry when they mature! So stay tuned if you want a new fish 

P.S. Your probably wondering about the title... there are 9 fry if you haven't figured out by now!​
I will get pictures to you as of today or tomorrow! Thank you all!

If you would like to check the spawn log for the fry, please do so by visiting:

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=518722


----------



## CRAZYHERMITCRAB (Mar 10, 2015)

Subscribed!


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

I cannot wait to see how they come out


----------



## Elleth (Feb 23, 2015)

Subbing!


----------



## Alaura123 (Jul 4, 2014)

Awesome!!!! Cant wait to see em :3
Are all nine fry blue? (it was probably obvious xD)


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Subbing


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Here are my "9 Shades of Blue!" (With a black and white filter!) 

I will try to get much more professional photos up of the fry as soon as I have access to a proper camera.​
@Alaura123, no, 2 fry are purely white, the parents have marbled so I wouldn't be surprised if they didn't stay white.

Thank you all for your subscriptions!


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm glad! If you can get some videos, too, that would be great. If not, no worries.


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

Subby sub


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Sadist said:


> I'm glad! If you can get some videos, too, that would be great. If not, no worries.


Yes, for sure. I'll just need to find out how too... I'm not a tech person haha.


----------



## Kisiel (Jul 30, 2014)

Could you get some individual pictures of the fry? I've red through your spawn log and I'd really really like to see how they all look!


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Kisiel said:


> Could you get some individual pictures of the fry? I've red through your spawn log and I'd really really like to see how they all look!


Yes! Of course! I'll try to take pictures tonight or tomorrow morning!

Thank you all for your subscription! It means a lot!


----------



## FinnDublynn (Feb 27, 2015)

*stalks*


----------



## sharkettelaw1 (Mar 6, 2013)

So jealous. My lil dragon is a poor dad


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

I recently did a photoshoot with the fish and I hardly got any good photos with the "camera," I have now, but I do have two clear clean photos, I introduce you too A6, he's one of the two boys to not have blue on him! Also, don't worry about the top line, it was just the angle of how I was taking the picture.​


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

And I present too you, A7, (he/she, I'm most likely believing it's a he) he has a distinct, prominent, butterfly pattern compared to his brothers and sisters. He also has this adorable panda/dalmation/cow pattern on his face (I couldn't choose just 1 animal!) it's, really unique. By the way, it looks like he has a "lucky fin," from "Finding Nemo," luckily both his pectoral fins are evenly symmetrical, all he is doing is saying "hi," to his fans!​


----------



## FinnDublynn (Feb 27, 2015)

Ooooh goodness a7 is adorableeeeeee


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover (Apr 11, 2015)

Subscribing!!! Too cute!!!


----------



## smaugthefishy (Jun 15, 2015)

Subscribing! These little guys are precious!


----------



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

Subscribing!!!


----------



## Elleth (Feb 23, 2015)

They are adorable! I love them both.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Thank you all for your subscriptions and compliments!


----------



## Alaura123 (Jul 4, 2014)

Oh my goodness A7 is cutest lil guy!!!!! <3
It actually looks like he has two different colored eyes, thats so amazing, and the pattern is so unique 
I really can't stop looking him no matter how hard I try xD


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Wow, you did a great job, Blu. Your fry are looking mighty good.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Thank you guys!!!! Your support means a lot too me!!!


----------



## Kisiel (Jul 30, 2014)

Oh my goodness I'm in love with A7 O.O Craving more pictures of the others!

I'm not sure if it's been mentioned somewhere, but how old are they?


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Nothing important is really happening, but I'll update you even about the boring stuff if you don't mind. This message is just to clarify, THIS THREAD HAS ONLY BEGUN!


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

*Update: June 30, 2015*

The fry have grown bigger! From tiny little babies to betta "kids," they are all doing great! At least 3 of them have built a bubblenest, so most likely they'll be boys! But then again, female Bettas are just as capable! Anyways, here are your picture, you all have been waiting patiently!

*Everyone from the top*


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

*A5*

This lil' guy I am most certain is a boy! He flares and goes nuts around his siblings! He's also right in the middle of everyone, meaning he's the center of attention, literally :lol:


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

*A1*

A1 is very similar to A6 except A6 has developed blue on his dorsal, but here is one of the many little munchkins!


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

*A7*

A7 the only one with a distinct butterfly pattern, this little guy is the bomb!


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

*A8*

Last post of today is of A8, he has a grey and blue color throughout his body, head, and fins. And, he's one of the 3 whose built a bubble nest ;-)


----------



## FinnDublynn (Feb 27, 2015)

Loving the red speckles on A7!!


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

FinnDublynn said:


> Loving the red speckles on A7!!


There more brown. But thanks.


----------



## FinnDublynn (Feb 27, 2015)

AAAH... I'm partially colorblind so I took my best guess lol

They fact they're brown makes me love them more lol


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

FinnDublynn said:


> AAAH... I'm partially colorblind so I took my best guess lol
> 
> They fact they're brown makes me love them more lol


He told me he likes you too ;-)


----------



## FinnDublynn (Feb 27, 2015)

Yay!!

I need 30 more tanks...


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover (Apr 11, 2015)

I love little Speckles there. So cute.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Nice fish, can't wait to see how they mature! What containers are you using and how big are they? I'm wanting to get some for future plans to breed but I'm not sure what containers I should use, in the past I used 32 oz tennis cans and I can always continue using those but I'm open to other options as well.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Mo said:


> Nice fish, can't wait to see how they mature! What containers are you using and how big are they? I'm wanting to get some for future plans to breed but I'm not sure what containers I should use, in the past I used 32 oz tennis cans and I can always continue using those but I'm open to other options as well.


Thank you all! 

The jars I used are 16 oz, due to the size of the room I'm in, space is pretty limited with fish, I do plan to use 1-2 gallon tanks or bowls, but it would be more cost efficient.

The 16oz jars were bought at the Dollar Store and there pretty sturdy, and they are perfect for Betta fry. They also don't take up much room


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

If you sell any females you know who to call *hint hint* *poke poke*


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

SiameseFightingArt said:


> If you sell any females you know who to call *hint hint* *poke poke*


;-) We'll defeniatley keep in touch!


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

*Guess who is back for another update?!*

Hey guys, all my babies (fry) are doing *MARVELOUS* they have grown so much! With loads of food in their tummies and water changes now and then they are such stunners. Here are some pictures of the lovely "9 Shades of Blue!"

I am also sorry in advanced for the lack of update, the bad quality photos, & (picture) distortion of the jars. 

P.S. This was the time of day they were already sleepy, so no one was really photogenic :/


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

*A1*

A1 Is a (so far) pure white Betta with semi cellophane fins:


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

*A2*

A2, he seems to be turning like his papa, heading towards the royal blue route.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

*A3*

A3, the tiniest of the "9 Shades of Blue," is very similar to A1. You can call him A1's mini self ;-)


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

*A4*

A4, not too sure about this lil' guys, but I surely see the marble gene in him :lol:


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

*A5*

This big boy is one of the 2 fry, too have the longest anal fins (as of now). He has the exact colors of mama (but maybe a bit more green).

P.S. Don't worry, he is not spoon headed like the picture presents, it was the distortion from the jar.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

*A6*

A6 was very similar too A1, and A3, but now he has a light bluish patch on his dorsal fin :-D

This is one of the best pictures of the fry I have


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

*A7*

A7, the one you all have been waiting for, he consist of a blue butterfly trait and brown specks, he's defeniatley a marble, but he is quite the looker, ladies and gentlemen, I present, A7!

This photo turned out not to be the greatest...


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

*A8*

A8, I believe is a female...? I'm still not really sure with a few of them but, for certain I know I have quite a handful of males.

Their colors are vague at the point because they were in the middle of a water change, they were also sleepy.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

*A9*

A9, he has the most red wash on a Betta I have ever owned, he's going to be quite a handsome young fellow though!

And that's a wrap for today, feel free to comment, ask questions, and tell me what you think!


----------



## savagebeautymnl (Apr 16, 2015)

Beyond cuuuuuuuute. Congratulations, all your babies are looking quite healthy! How old are they now?


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

savagebeautymnl said:


> Beyond cuuuuuuuute. Congratulations, all your babies are looking quite healthy! How old are they now?


Thank you! They are exactly 5 months. They are a bit behind on the growth chart due to mistakes during their younger ages, I've learned and educated myself, and I'm much more prepared the next time


----------



## savagebeautymnl (Apr 16, 2015)

You're right, it's quite a lot to pick up. I'm 3 months into my first spawn myself, and still learning something different every day!


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

I am loving the colors  They are going to be beautiful when they're older!


----------



## FinnDublynn (Feb 27, 2015)

litelboyblu said:


> A9, he has the most red wash on a Betta I have ever owned, he's going to be quite a handsome young fellow though!
> 
> And that's a wrap for today, feel free to comment, ask questions, and tell me what you think!



Wow oh wow is he gonna be gorgeous.


----------



## Elleth (Feb 23, 2015)

litelboyblu said:


> A9, he has the most red wash on a Betta I have ever owned, he's going to be quite a handsome young fellow though!
> 
> And that's a wrap for today, feel free to comment, ask questions, and tell me what you think!


*Looks around sneakily* *Grabs jar and stuffs under jacket* *Runs out the door without a backwards glance*


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Awesome fry!


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Lovely.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Thank you everyone for your generous compliments!


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Ahh I love them! theyre going to be awesome when theyre all grown up. A7 and A9 my faves


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

trilobite said:


> Ahh I love them! theyre going to be awesome when theyre all grown up. A7 and A9 my faves


Thank you Trilobite! Though, I think we need to trade some bettas ;-) Only if I was closer to Australia!


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

I'll just come visit you wearing this sweet outfit, its so subtle that theyll have no idea I'l be returning to Aus with bags of fish lol


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

LOL!!!! I'll be taking one of those too... You know, defeniatley not for fish purposes ;-)


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

You can just lie to security that you have fat legs! 8D Sign me up for those fine pants!


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

siamesefightingart said:


> you can just lie to security that you have fat legs! 8d sign me up for those fine pants!


lol totally!!


----------



## savagebeautymnl (Apr 16, 2015)

wow those pants


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

*I'm back, and for one of the biggest updates yet!*

Since I took a break from this site awhile ago, I just thought I would fix up my fish tanks and fish fry tanks. And here I am! You know how the fry were in their jars? Yeah, that was temporary. The water changes just killed my back, (I'm young, it shouldn't, but with being homeschooled and not having sports in my daily activities I'm like a useless rag) anyways, I'm being homeschooled, a sophomore in HighSchool and I just would like too say, there will surely be more updates now that I have more spare time for my fish and you all! I moved 8 of the fry (all except A5, he was moved to his own tank because he was a bully) to a spare 10 gallon I had, here are the pictures that I took, I'd love to show everyone a video in the future for sure though! Till then, enjoy these photos of my "9 Shades of Blue!"

I will not be showing every single fry, just because it's hard enough to snap a picture of one, the tank is in the corner so I'm limited to space.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Interesting photo of A7


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

I just thought a photo of the pretty hornwort being blown by the filter would be a lovely photo, and then, all of a sudden, A8 pops in ._.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Photo of A4


----------



## PurpleJay (Jan 4, 2015)

Oh, they're adorable! I wish I could have one O.O


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

litelboyblu said:


> This big boy is one of the 2 fry, too have the longest anal fins (as of now). He has the exact colors of mama (but maybe a bit more green).
> 
> P.S. Don't worry, he is not spoon headed like the picture presents, it was the distortion from the jar.


aww! He is so cute! I need more tanks....


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I love those pictures! I'm also glad you have more time and less water changing to do!


----------



## kittenfish (Dec 1, 2013)

Huh, you were able to reintroduce them after being jarred for so long? No fighting?


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

kittenfish said:


> Huh, you were able to reintroduce them after being jarred for so long? No fighting?


Yup, their all coexisting peacefully except for A6, he had to be removed because he was being a bully. I'll discuss more about it in the update. But their jars were also right next too each other so they saw their siblings everyday and every night 

Thank you everyone for your generous compliments! It's these words of encouragement that keep me perservering to grow these young fry! So here's what I did today. After the second day of being put together there was bound for some fin nipping, I was content with it since it wasn't too bad, then almost each one had been bit except for 3, one of them being A3 the smallest, he defeniatley wasn't the bully considering his size and mouth size. Our other contestant A4 whose size is almost as big as everyone's else, but he seems really calm, and then there is A6... Oh boy, he, he had no nip marks what so every, and considering he was the biggest boy, and knowing he's a male... I seperated him into a sterilite brand tub, with a filter and some decor. He seems fine and doesn't seem unhealthy which is great, I'm just sad too see the fins of the other fry torn up, it's not severe but with water changes and some IAL they should heal up in time. Not much has happend otherwise, but I will be participating at the California Betta Society Show/Auction! I encourage you breeders or pet owners who have enough time, space, and care for a new fish to defeniatley join me at the auction, the auction prices are really cheap and go for great pricing, I think I'm considering on getting another pair but I'm not too sure yet. I'll see when the time presents itself properly. Anyways, that is the update for today. Fry are starting to eat NLS pellets, I'm sad that they aren't growing that fast considering their age, but all in good time, right?

I love above tank shots, they were at the surface thinking I was going to feed them (again). These little munchkins are very silly!


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Here is the bully himself, he says "hi."

It's very hard to take a photo of him, the tub ruins the outcome of the photo, so the only clear photo I an get is from above. So next time I'll get an above tank shot.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Wow, he's huge! I can see why he's being a bully.


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

looking good! bully looks like hes going to turn into very nice fish!


----------

